# Week 16 Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Highlight Games:


Monday:

*#18 Kansas vs. #2 Oklahoma National Game of The Week*
#7 Louisville vs. Georgetown


Tuesday:

#4 Pitt vs. Providence
#24 LSU vs. Florida
#25 Syracuse vs. St. Johns


Wednesday:

#1 UConn vs. #11 Marquette
#5 Michigan State vs. Iowa
#9 Duke vs. Maryland
#10 Missouri vs. Kansas St.
#13 Clemson vs. Virginia Tech
#14 Villanova vs. DePaul


Thursday:


#6 Memphis vs. UAB
#8 Wake Forest vs. NC State
#11 Arizona St. vs. #19 Washington
#15 UCLA vs. Stanford
#16 Illinois vs. Minnesota
#17 Xavier vs. St. Joes
#20 Gonzaga vs. Santa Clara
#21 Purdue vs. Michigan
#22 Butler vs. Youngstown State
#23 Utah St. vs. Hawaii


Friday:


None



Saturday:


#1 UConn vs. Notre Dame
#2 Oklahoma vs. Texas Tech
#3 UNC vs. Georgia Tech
#4 Pitt vs. Seton Hall
#6 Memphis vs. Southern Miss
#8 Wake Forest vs. Virginia
#9 Duke vs. Virginia Tech
#11 Arizona St. vs. Washington St.
#13 Clemson vs. Florida St.
#14 Villanova vs. Georgetown
#15 UCLA vs. Cal
#19 Washington vs. Arizona
#20 Gonzaga vs. San Diego
#21 Purdue vs. Ohio State
#22 Baylor vs. Cleveland State
#23 Utah St. vs. Nevada
#24 LSU vs. Kentucky


Sunday:


#5 Michigan State vs. #16 Illinois
#11 Marquette vs. #7 Louisville
#10 Missouri vs. #18 Kansas
#25 Syracuse vs. Cincinnati


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I wish that KU/MU is saturday not next sunday ohh well


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas with a huge victory over Oklahoma. Tyshawn Taylor and Sherron Collins both chipped in 26 points and Aldrich had 15 points, 20 rebounds, and 4 blocks. Blake Griffin didn't play but still it's a good win for the Jayhawks. If Collins and Aldrich return to school next year and if they Jayhawks land Lance Stephenson and he proves to be coachable they are my frontrunners to win the national title next year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im going to the LSU vs Florida game tonight in Baton Rouge! This is a real test for the Tigers tonight! I'm excited about seeing Nick Calathes also...

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Have fun at that game GT. I'm gonna try to catch the game. I haven't really seen much of LSU and Calathes is just a joy to watch play basketball. Should be an excellent game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'll be at UConn vs. Marquette. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I'll be at UConn vs. Marquette. Really looking forward to it.


Have fun at that game Nim. Should be a hell of a game. Damn I wish Michigan was a top 10 team. Then I could go up and watch some big time games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohio State leads 32-30 at halftime over Penn State. Buford has 11 to lead the Buckeyes. 

Pitt is down 44-26 on the road to Providence. The Friars are playing lights out right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

YESSS! All those clowns on PTI that have proclaimed Pitt champions will have to rethink that after this loss.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus Thornton is 5-6 from 3 in the first half for LSU. Kid can shoot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why doesn't Calathes get more national love?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Beats me, I have been high on him for quite a while. His feel for the game and court vision are unmatched. He rebounds exceptionally well for a Point Guard, and he can finish at the rim. He already runs the pick and roll like a 10 year NBA vet and he shoots a set shot but he gets it off because he knows when to shoot. Is up there with any PG in the nation and I would take him over any guard not named Curry or Meeks. Maybe thats a slight exaggeration because I'm such a fan of this kid's game but you can't name me 5 better college PG's than this kid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This is a really good ball game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Calathes probably wishes Boynton could enroll right now, I mean who is the 2nd option on that team?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ray Shipman has been very impressive defensively and getting a couple of buckets and trips to the foul line on offense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LSU plays outstanding defense, and Thornton is just a great, great player. Not only shooting but some of his passes have been awfully on point this evening. This team is going to be a tough out in the tournament.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The NBA draft scene is sleeping on Marcus Thornton...

That game was a blast


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Being ranked #1 is not a recipe for success this season...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> Being ranked #1 is not a recipe for success this season...


:azdaja: as a Pitt fan, i HATED being ranked #1 both times. Give me #2-#4 anyday. 

And as i have said before, if you get Dejuan in foul trouble. Pitt will lose.


----------



## WhiteyFevold (Feb 25, 2009)

It's better to be in the top 10-25 and be a sleeper than being #1.


----------



## ChumBucket (Feb 25, 2009)

I think K-state is going to Start Missouri on a three game losing streak, tonight, and losses to Kansas and Oklahoma. I think they will end up about a six seed in the tourney. just my guess.


----------



## Peg Leg Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

croco said:


> Being ranked #1 is not a recipe for success this season...


got that right.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

crudest fans in the country? Maryland?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

nice "legal screen" on Nolan Smith. i hate jay bilas. what a moron. and the maryland fans cheering? classless bunch i've ever heard in college basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

henderson just jumped like 13 feet in the air

i love how they let tons of contact go both ways, then call a hand check 23 feet from the basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois grabs another home win with some revenge on Minnesota by winning 52-41.. ended game on 10-0 run behind 3's from McCamey & Meacham. Mike Davis led the way with 14 pts & 10 boards, Meacham had 13 pts with 3 3's.. Illinois killed on the boards 42-27 tonight but no worries Minnesota had 20 to's.. 

Huge home game against Michigan State on Sunday.. Purdue about to play @ Michigan in a few min..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Woooo for Ed Hightower in this game.. its a scary thought he'll be in Champaign on Sunday.. no way he isnt..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> crudest fans in the country? Maryland?


How dare you?










By the way, I became kind of a Duke fan lite after going to a Duke vs. Maryland game at Cameron in January 2006, but that picture is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Would be a huge win for Michigan in terms of their NCAA hopes (so far) if you ask me.. 10 pt lead with 7 min tho


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Would be a huge win for Michigan in terms of their NCAA hopes (so far) if you ask me.. 10 pt lead with 7 min tho


Not only that but UCLA pulled one out against Stanford. A neutral site win against UCLA, and two home wins against Duke and Purdue are huge. I'm not entirely sure how Penn State would get in over Michigan right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looks like LSU might be the only SEC team in the tourney. That conference is a mess


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Not only that but UCLA pulled one out against Stanford. A neutral site win against UCLA, and two home wins against Duke and Purdue are huge. I'm not entirely sure how Penn State would get in over Michigan right now.


Not to mention a home win over Illinois for Michigan aswell.. they've beat some good teams at times.. I think they have to be in..


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Washington beats number 14 Arizona state gotta give some love to the 
Huskies.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> How dare you?


would have been funny had not a fan from every school he played against done the same thing. i saw that same sign at NCSU.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Not to mention a home win over Illinois for Michigan aswell.. they've beat some good teams at times.. I think they have to be in..


The Big 10 has been a funny league this year. They don't have a real contender, but their Top 8 only trails the ACC and Big East, and outranks the other BCS conferences by a wide margin. I think they'll get 7 teams into the tournament. Michigan State, Purdue, and your Illinois squad are locks. Ohio State is probably in. Then three out of four from this group will most likely get in: Minnesota, Wisconsin, Penn State, and Michigan. Michigan plays at Minnesota and at Wisconsin down the stretch and Minnesota plays Wisconsin so I think whoever comes out of that series of games looking the best and does decent in the Big 10 tournament gets in.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Looks like LSU might be the only SEC team in the tourney. That conference is a mess


Wait in the NCAA tourney? I can see you saying they are the SEC's best chance to make a run in the tournament but South Carolina, Kentucky, Florida are all in as well at this point i'm sure i'm missing somebody as well.


I suggest everyone watch the Villanova/Georgetown game on ESPN. Great game so far. Villanova is starting to heat up, but the Hoyas lead 42-39. Georgetown is playing pretty well especially since this hasn't been one of Dajuan Summers best games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Summers has been playing great for Georgetown the past few minutes. This is a must win for the Hoyas to keep their tourney hopes alive and it would be only the 2nd home loss for Nova all year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why are South Carolina, Kentucky and Florida in? Based on what?

Espn is projecting Minnesotta, Providence and Cinci are all out as of now. Those teams have played better than the above SEC teams this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

You really think the SEC is only going to get one team in the tournament? Seriously? 


South Carolina is definitely in. They are 20-6 overall and 9-4 in the SEC and currently lead the SEC East. 


Florida is 21-7 overall and 8-5 in the SEC. They have a big win over Washington on a neutral floor. Unless they go on a losing streak they will definitely be in. 


Kentucky is 19-9 overall and 8-5 in the league. If they can beat LSU tonight then they would be safe as of this moment. With some losses they would be on the bubble but if they can manage to win 2 out of their final 3 and win a game in the SEC tourney they will be a lock. 



It doesn't matter how down the SEC is there is no way possible they only get one team in the tournament.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I figure the conference champions in both SEC divisions will make it. Thats all they deserve.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree 100% about what they deserve HB, but I just can't see anyway the selection committee takes less than 4 teams from the SEC. Do they deserve 4? No but as of this point at least 4 SEC teams will make the tournament whether they deserve it over someone like Minnesota, Providence, Cincinnati or not. 


These refs in the UConn/ND game are terrible. Harangody has gotten mugged numerous times by Adrien and Thabeet and yet the Huskies have *0 Fouls* called on them so far. 


Tyrone Nash has given us a great lift off the bench with 4 rebounds in little time so far. And on cue Adrien gets a foul called on him thank god.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

27-23 UConn with 3 minutes left in the first half. The Huskies are shooting 48% compared to 27% for the Irish. I'm feeling pretty well to be in this game right now with the way were playing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

32-30 UConn lead at the half. Considering Jeff Adrien is perfect from the field and Harangody is playing terribly I will take this. We need to keep it up though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Notre Dame/UConn is turning into one hell of a game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Scored tied at 57. Tory Jackson is going to work.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like how these refs swallow the whistle everytime Jackson gets touched going to the rim. At least one call would be nice, because T-Jack is straight abusing Price and Walker off the bounce.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jackson can only do so much. Thabeet owns the paint


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your right he can't, I'm just frustrated he couldn't get a couple foul calls when they probably could or should have been called. I appreciated the officiating crew letting them play though (both teams) although at times it was frustrating to watch. The difference was Adrien/Thabeet absolutely destroying us inside. If we can win the next two (certainly no guarantee) and get a win or two in the Big East tourney we would be a pretty solid bubble team. 



Kentucky/LSU is next should be a good game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Geeeeaaaaauuuuuxxxxx Tigers!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Garrett Temple vs Jodie Meeks is a great matchup...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Garrett Temple vs Jodie Meeks is a great matchup...


Excellent matchup. Random observation, I forgot how highly regarded Tasmin Mitchell was coming out of High School. He is playing well early on. 


Gillispie makes some absolutely woeful personnel decisions. Michael Porter was recruited as an outside shooter by Tubby Smith and was a 2 guard in High School. Why does Coach G play him at the Point Guard slot? He isn't a threat to beat someone off the dribble, he isn't a good distributor, it just doesn't seem right that he is the best player UK has for that position.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Excellent matchup. Random observation, I forgot how highly regarded Tasmin Mitchell was coming out of High School. He is playing well early on.
> 
> 
> Gillispie makes some absolutely woeful personnel decisions. Michael Porter was recruited as an outside shooter by Tubby Smith and was a 2 guard in High School. Why does Coach G play him at the Point Guard slot? He isn't a threat to beat someone off the dribble, he isn't a good distributor, it just doesn't seem right that he is the best player UK has for that position.


Random fact: Tasmin almost went to Kentucky


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

having another brutal game for Ohio State @ Purdue.. looks like he'll make that 100 mile trip to Champaign tomorrow.. yay I'm thrilled..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Va Tech now trying to come back against Duke, Henderson is struggling in the second half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

VT is making him a jumpshooter which is something he still struggles at times with in terms of consistency. 



:lol: at Hightower. He is so damn terrible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> VT is making him a jumpshooter which is something he still struggles at times with in terms of consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: at Hightower. He is so damn terrible.


Henderson doesn't have elite range, but he will make those midrange jumpshots. In the second half however, he has taken too many threes and the entire offense looked stagnant because they are relying on him too much.

On another note, Oklahoma is also struggling to put Texas Tech away despite the return of Blake Griffin.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LSU is absolutely offensively lethargic to start the second half. Tasmin Mitchell hasn't had one field goal in this half. Why abandon what works?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't imagine Greenberg being at VT much longer unless he doesn't want to leave the Hokies or some struggling school is afraid to pull the trigger. His teams contend for NCAA tournament berths pretty much every year and he doesn't have near the amount of resources that a program like Duke or UNC has. Were talking about a basketball program that has stunk for years and usually doesn't land any of the best in-state prospects. Imagine what he could do at a program with better resources and a better basketball tradition.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Kentucky is picking up the intensity on defense and its turning into easy buckets on the offensive end.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus Thornton is fun to watch, he is damn good.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some pretty one-sided officiating in the last minutes of this game, refs are trying their best to help Duke.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcus Thornton is going to make some NBA team pretty happy. He would be outstanding as a scoring option off of the bench for an established team. He is also a good athlete and a great rebounder at his position.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tasmin breaks the tie with 9.7 left!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LSU takes the outright SEC Championship...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great game. Congrats to LSU for winning the outright SEC title.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LSU is slowly and quietly climbing up the rankings. I want to see them play and beat a ranked team though, they won't have an opportunity until the NCAA tourney.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> having another brutal game for Ohio State @ Purdue.. looks like he'll make that 100 mile trip to Champaign tomorrow.. yay I'm thrilled..


As long as he isn't in Madison, I'm happy. I've seen enough of him this year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I will admit that LSU hasn't been really tested this season but they have surely beaten the expectations. They do have exceptional guard play and really get after it with great perimeter D. Those are two things I always value come tourney time. However if they get matched up with a team that has a good offensive big man...ehhhhh


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I will admit that LSU hasn't been really tested this season but they have surely beaten the expectations. They do have exceptional guard play and really get after it with great perimeter D. Those are two things I always value come tourney time. However if they get matched up with a team that has a good offensive big man...ehhhhh


They absolutely have and going 13-1 in conference play is always impressive, even when the SEC is having a down year overall. Maybe flying under the radar will also help once the NCAA tourney starts, I don't think there will be much talk about LSU making noise. Trent Johnson should also receive some consideration for National Coach of the year, can't fault him for a weak schedule.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> As long as he isn't in Madison, I'm happy. I've seen enough of him this year.


God I dont wanna see him again but we all know he'll be doing the big games and then the B10 tourney some.. blah


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty good PG matchup on ESPN right now between Cal's Randle and Collison for UCLA.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Darren Collison is cold blooded. He has hit big shot after big shot in the past few minutes to help UCLA keep the lead as they should hold on for a win in Berkley. People haven't talked about him much but he is still one of the best PG's in the country.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is March Madness starting now?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

About another week until conference tournaments start, thats when the real madness begins.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Good win for LSU today. 1st time in 20 years that they've won at Kentucky. As of right now UK doesn't deserve to be in the tourney. I'd rather see Auburn get in.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think any team gets more favorable calls at home than Washington


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> Good win for LSU today. 1st time in 20 years that they've won at Kentucky. As of right now UK doesn't deserve to be in the tourney. I'd rather see Auburn get in.


Kentucky is on the bubble, but I want to see them in the tourney because of Meeks.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

South Carolina lost last night too. That East division just got very interesting.


South Carolina is 9-5 in the SEC, Florida is 8-5, and Tennessee is 8-5. Florida and Tennessee play today in Gainseville and the winner should make it a two team race with South Carolina for the East division title. Tennessee also plays South Carolina this Thursday which means the Volunteers control their own destiny. If they win the next two they will win the East Division. The SEC is going to get more than two teams one would have to assume but winning the East would probably guarantee a team a bid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marquette/Louisville on CBS right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

McNeal 2/13 in the first half, but Marquette only down 3. As expected, both teams are getting after it defensively.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both teams are scraping out there thats for sure. McNeal needs to get going if the Eagles are going to win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Marquette/Louisville on CBS right now.


Then Missouri/Kansas followed by Illinois/Michigan State.. I'm not really watchin it right now.. listening to baseball but have the Louisville/Marquette game on


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

DaBruins said:


> I don't think any team gets more favorable calls at home than Washington


Ha. At UCLA the refs sucked hardcore. They don't give us calls if anything UCLA gets the most calls because of their name. We earn our wins buddy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Louisville holds on for the win.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good win for Louisville, could have gone the other way though had the Eagles made some threes earlier. They had good looks, just couldn't hit anything from downtown, especially McNeal.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

You think Marquette can still make a run without James or our they days numbered.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Kansas Missouri on CBS great rivalry game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Days are numbered. They don't play great defense and their offense is going to struggle without James.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas is destroying Missouri right now. I think Kansas in the right bracket is a final four contender. They play very good defense, they have shooters, Collins and Aldrich are some of the best at their respective positions in the country. This team is Sweet 16 team minimum at the level they are playing at right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh I dont think Missouri is all that either.. they are better than they've been in a long time but still.. I didnt expect a blowout like this but also didnt think they had any chance.. next CBS game please.. I'm jacked for that one.. no matter what happens..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Kansas is destroying Missouri right now. I think Kansas in the right bracket is a final four contender. They play very good defense, they have shooters, Collins and Aldrich are some of the best at their respective positions in the country. This team is Sweet 16 team minimum at the level they are playing at right now.


They need that third scorer, Collins and Aldrich are usually getting theirs. If Tyshawn Taylor is playing well, KU could definitely make a surprise run, but it really depends on the bracket like you said.

Tennessee wins at Florida, huge win to keep their hopes alive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Again, watching Florida and Kentucky lose this weekend and still wondering why the heck should any of these teams be in the tourney? I hope Tenn beating Florida doesnt give them hopes of making the tourney either. SEC is a joke!

I think its safe to say Michigan may be out with the loss to Wisconsin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't know if it's safe since they have those wins over Duke and UCLA, but it's definitely tougher. A win at the Kohl Center, even this year, is still a big win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I still dont know if Michigan is out or even in.. if anything I think Wisconsin would replace em.. oh well..

Was a fun first half until MSU went on that 4-0 run to make it 37-30 at the half *sigh*


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

HB said:


> Again, watching Florida and Kentucky lose this weekend and still wondering why the heck should any of these teams be in the tourney? I hope Tenn beating Florida doesnt give them hopes of making the tourney either. SEC is a joke!
> 
> I think its safe to say Michigan may be out with the loss to Wisconsin


From everything I've been hearing, the win over Purdue was bigger than a loss to either Wisconsin or Minnesota would be. That said, they need to finish .500 in the Big Ten(8-9 currently) so the game at Minnesota becomes a must win. If they beat Minnesota and win their first round game in the B10 tournament, with the wins over Duke, UCLA, and Purdue, they should be right there at the end.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn gave MSU a pretty good game just couldnt do anything when we had that tied real late.. Congrats on at least the share Spartans.. Illinois needs to bounce back with a road win revenge game against Penn State.. would be nice..


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I now see what you guys mean about Hightower :azdaja:

Other than his whistle-happy and questionable officiating throughout the entire game, it was a good battle, one that MSU did deserve to win. I hope the Illini get a rematch against against them in the B10 tourney.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sadly I thought it was an alright game.. there were questionable calls but probably the best I've seen a Hightower game in the conference this year.. it was fine.. just not sure about that horrible intentional foul called on Meacham but for the most part I could stand him today.. idk maybe I was getting sick?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Full Effect said:


> Ha. At UCLA the refs sucked hardcore. They don't give us calls if anything UCLA gets the most calls because of their name. We earn our wins buddy.


Are you kidding? Washington averages almost 40 Free Throws a game at home in Conference play. 40!! I think their exact average is like 37.5. And that's over a full conference season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Minn beats Wisconsin, Penn St. beats Illinois. What in the world is going on in that league?

On a side note, the two wildcat teams need big wins this weekend or its bye bye impressive tourney records


----------

